# Urgent-high risk pregnancy



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi , how do I get high risk management immediately please? I have Hashimoto's hypothyroidism and on day 1  of last period my TSH was 45 (normal range 0.35-3.0 / safe range for pregnancy 0.35-2.0) and yesterday day32 positive pregnancy test.  I need to be looked after immediately as high risk of miscarriage and risk to development.  How do I get a team around me?  I'm going to see y gp but they aren't knowledgable about thyroid risks to pregnancy.


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

I've one got a midwife appointment 2nd June and that was by saying I have serious thyroid issues. How do I get seen quicker to get referrals done? Gp is clueless about risks.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi good life. 

I would speak to your midwife. 

If no joy ring hospital directly and speak to consultants secretary. 

Have you been told that you need specific management. If so should be on your notes at GP for them to follow. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

Is it an obstetrician secretary I need? I've been referred to Addenbrookes pregnancy thyroid clinic but the wait is 79 days.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes the obstetricians secretary. 

i would ring and check they have all your information if they do check that they feel it's appropriate for you to wait until then. If they do then asked anything needs to be done in  the meantime. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

Great thanks. So how does the system work...will the gp have notified the obstetrician at the local hospital or does midwife do that after I've seen her?  It's these first few weeks that are critical because of baby relying on my low thyroxine.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Depends on the local area and which hospital you are going to. 

Often for high risk pregnancies it's the GP as you see them first. 

Kaz xx


----------



## Goodlife (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh okay thanks, gp is runbish as knows nothing about thyroid and thinks it's nothing! So all he did is tell me to book with a midwife. He hasn't referred me to an obstetrician.  My tsh is 45 and NICE recommendations for pregnancy is tsh less than 2. Should I speak to the midwife centre I'm booked in to?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I would. 

Can you see another GP? Is there more than one at your surgery? 

Kaz x


----------

